# THIS IS HARD TO DO



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

The following was developed as a mental age assessment by the School of Psychiatry at Harvard University . Take your time and see if you can 
read each line aloud without a mistake. The average person over 40 years of age cannot do it! 

1. This is this cat. 
2. This is is cat. 
3. This is how cat. 
4. This is to cat. 
5. This is keep cat. 
6. This is an cat. 
7. This is old cat. 
8. This is fart cat. 
9. This is busy cat. 
10. This is for cat. 
11. This is forty cat. 
12. This is seconds cat. 

Now go back and read the third word in each line from the top down


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Well done Paul
You got me.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Do you think im so stupid to fall for that one

Yep you got me


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

The things you do when t'old lass is on nights

T'


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I fell for it too. It keep me amused.


----------



## Expatbe (May 7, 2007)

Yep me too!


----------

